
Is ADHD an Advantage for Nomadic Tribesmen? - fasteo
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/06/080609195604.htm
======
fasteo
Seems to support the idea[1] that ADHD kids in simpler societies wouldn't have
any problem at all.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10988042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10988042)

